# Bianchi Timberwolf



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Can anyone tell me when Bianchi made the Timberwolf? It's a chromoly steel lug frame. Other than that, I know nothing.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I remember selling timberwolves when I worked at a shop in 97. I have a 97 Delanli, that came with a judy xc. Does it have a fork, because that would help date it. Also componet groups change year to year.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Pimpride said:


> I remember selling timberwolves when I worked at a shop in 97. I have a 97 Delanli, that came with a judy xc. Does it have a fork, because that would help date it. Also componet groups change year to year.


The fork is a rigid model, no suspension. Femco wheels. STI Shimano thumb shifters. I'll have to look at the rest of the drivetrain and get back to you.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

If it has STI Shimano thumb shifters then it is probably earlier than 97, maybe 93-94 instead.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Probably Pre-1995*

I worked in a shop that sold Bianchi, also, and I'm pretty sure Timberwolves quit coming lugged after '95 or so. If yours is lugged, than it's before that time period. If the lug points are at "three and nine" o'clock on the top tube and downtube, then it's a SuperSet frame, which they did in '94 and '95. Before that they used the standard lugset that has it's points at six and twelve o'clock on the top and down tubes. They also did that at the downtube/BB junction, as well.

Timberwolves were the entry level mtb of '94, '95, and '96 seasons. Beyond that, I don't know, but I would assume that they still were an entry level bike.


----------



## mikeaveli (May 6, 2009)

I just got a Bianchi timber wolf for forty bucks, would you say I got a good deal?, it all seems original and it's just a little scratched up but it works great!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

stan has one, i think. ..he'll know some stuff.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

can't help ya, I'm Bianchi stupid. I've got the Grizz', thats all I know about them...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There's records in bikepedia for 94, 95, and 97
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...994&Brand=Bianchi&Model=Timber Wolf&Type=bike


----------

